# In Search of Lost Frogs book



## Coffeebeans (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey everyone,
there's a new book out I'd like to share about. It's called In Search of Lost Frogs: the Quest to find the World's Rarest Amphibians, by Robin Moore. He was interviewed by NatGeo a few days ago and I immediately ordered the book after reading his interview. It came in the mail two days ago, and I spent most of last night tearing through it. Here are some impressions:

-It's a very entertaining read so far. Moore stays away from scientific jargon or technical, scientific paper-style writing. I've read quite a few papers in my day. This is a nicer read. If this nineteen year-old college sophomore can read it, so can you.
-The pictures are gorgeous. Full-page, hi-res pictures of some amazing frogs and scenery. This man is an amazing amphibian photographer. 
-It's a high quality book. Nice and thick matte-finish pages. Heavy for its size.

I promise I'm not paid by Robin or the publisher. I'm an undergraduate biology student with a passion for amphibians and conservation. This is just a great book. If you like frogs (and I know you do) give it a try! Mr. Moore is doing good work.

In Search of Lost Frogs | A Book by Robin Moore


----------

